# Boiler timer switch broken



## jeananne (27 Jan 2010)

Hi,
I have an APT boiler timer switch - clock type with moveable segements that turn on/off boiler . The kids have pulled off a segement today  I've found the segement but have apparently made matters worse by trying (unsuccessfully) to reattach it because now the timer will switch on for that half hour and of course I don't want it to !!!
Does anyone know if it is possible to reattach these little segements or do I need to buy a new timer?
Also assuming I will have to get a new one - are they easy enough to rewire ???
Or do I need to get "a man " in - I am capable of wiring a plug and I have rewired a double plug socket previously !


----------



## pudds (27 Jan 2010)

I would get a new one, try to get the exact same type and if you note the position of each wire in the old unit before removing them and then follow same pattern when fitting wires to new unit, then it should be pretty straight forward. Their not expensive either. 

MAKE SURE YOU ISOLATE THE MAINS SUPPLY FIRST.


----------



## jeananne (28 Jan 2010)

Thanks Pudds - Will do.
Got the exact same one today, APT IMM24, so that should make it fairly easy I hope...


----------



## galwaytt (29 Jan 2010)

....actually, slight tangent:  those APT switches are complete junk, why they're still being used escapes me.  A really good Horstmann H27 or similar is light years better, and not expensive.


----------



## DGOBS (29 Jan 2010)

+1, hate those apt ones, have a number of houses zoned with 3 of them side by side...madness


----------



## pookie1485 (30 Jan 2010)

hi all, i had almost the same problem with a superQ50/90 firebird timer (the clock was broken)- i replaced the timer - now the clock is working but the switches are not ie on/off timer/manual any one any ideas what might be wrong or better still how to fix it???? i also replaced the timed/manual switch still no luck!!


----------



## DGOBS (31 Jan 2010)

Sounds like you have not wired it correctly, I found those SQ timers very unreliable and normally wire them out and put a decent electronic timer on the system beside the spur box


----------



## Emily123 (11 Feb 2010)

I don't know anything about boilers, but the timer in ours went a few years ago and instead of touching the boiler, we put a standard timer on the on/off switch that was on the wall in the kitchen, and left the boiler "permanently on". The timer switch cost 30eur in Woodies and it has worked brilliantly since.


----------

